# Help w/Outdoor Speaker Mounting



## jglas27 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, I stumbled on this site while looking for some tips on an outdoor speaker installation and mounting.
I have a pair of Klipsch KHO-7's that I plan to hang on vinyl siding. Any tips/tricks that I should know before starting?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Find out where the Studs are, or use the Ceiling joists to hang them from the Soffit. As for the wire, use Outdoor grade 16awg Low Voltage wire.


----------

